
Can High School Kids Be Legitimate Coders? - technologyvault
https://content.nanobox.io/can-high-schoolers-be-taught-to-code/
======
baybal2
They can. Check on coding sweatshops in Russia partially or, some times, fully
staffed with highschoolers

